# Junghans Meister Chronoscope - some photos



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

*more pics here*
*short review here*


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice shots, thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## smdcosta (Dec 28, 2009)

Beautiful watch. Wear it in good health...


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## sir_swatch (May 28, 2010)

You really need to warn people of the risk of heart palpitations when you post pictures of Junghans watches !!! :-d


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

:-d


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Jan 24, 2010)

DAMN!!! 

Dare I ask how much €$£?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow! What an exquisite piece! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## christianj (Jul 14, 2010)

Beautiful watch and pictures! Looking at the pictures I however wonder how comfortable the watch actually sits on your wrist. I would think the extremely curved case back would not give you the most comfortable fit....kind of has that Ikepod look to it and the watch would be top heavy. Would love to see a wristshot if possible.


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

no problem


----------



## christianj (Jul 14, 2010)

That looks like a really good fit! I guess the heavy curvature of the caseback seemed more more drastic then it actually is. Enjoy the beautiful watch.


----------



## JohnF (Feb 11, 2006)

I saw this today in Frankfurt. While the photos above are good, the watch looks better in reality. 

It's €1290 list price. 7750 inside, of course, and the watch looks extremely elegant...I know what I want for my birthday... 

JohnF


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

it is nice watch!


----------



## mikeyc (Jun 14, 2010)

Beautiful watch! I'm thinking of trading in my IWC Portuguese since it has a similiar look and 7750 movement as well and using the extra cash to buy more WATCHES!!  I'm just concerned that with all that glass the crystal may get scratched easily, is it sapphire or mineral? Also does the Day window come in English? Having it in German is kinda cool though.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

mikeyc said:


> Beautiful watch! I'm thinking of trading in my IWC Portuguese since it has a similiar look and 7750 movement as well and using the extra cash to buy more WATCHES!!  I'm just concerned that with all that glass the crystal may get scratched easily, is it sapphire or mineral? Also does the Day window come in English? Having it in German is kinda cool though.


The Junghans crystal is acrylic.

Trade in your IWC to buy a new Junghans? Unless your watch is gold
that seems unlikely to pay off.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## qwt-om (Apr 22, 2012)

Beautiful watch. I've got the three-hand version myself, but was seriously tempted by the chrono.

BTW, according to Junghans, the acrylic (Hesalite) on the newer models is protected by a special scratch-resistant coating. So far, mine has held up unexpectedly well and doesn't show any visible scratches.


----------



## oca_9i (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice pics of the nice timepiece. Any online shop i can get one in europe?


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

oca_9i said:


> Nice pics of the nice timepiece. Any online shop i can get one in europe?


I got my Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope from 123.zeit-loses on Ebay.


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## Gordon Fraser (Oct 25, 2011)

Kibi, your photographs are the reason Santa is bringing me a Chronoscope. Wonderful.


----------

